# Box Joint Jig?



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Lookin for suggestions on a box joint jig. Something that is accurate (obviously) simple to use and not overly expensive.

I saw the PC dovetail/box joint jig at tools-plus.com for $120.00, and found the Incra system as well. 

Any ideas or opinions are welcome. I normally use a pocket jig or dados, although not much as I do not do many projects. But I thought about starting to use box joints or dovetails (cuz they look cool :smile. 

Thanks.


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

Rockler has a box joint jig for a router table for about $80. With a little research you can create something similar for a lot less. Tablesaw jig plans are available on the web.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Yea, I was thinking more along the lines of one used on a router table.


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't do a lot of FJs, but I've been using this guy for close to 10 yrs. and it didn't cost me a penny.

It does 1/4, 3/8 and 1/2" FJs, I have another that does 1/8, 3/16 and 5/16" FJs

Both boards also hold the offset plugs, (look close at 2nd pic, They're TS jigs. I like the TS jigs, I never had tear out with either.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Chippin-in said:


> Lookin for suggestions on a box joint jig. Something that is accurate (obviously) simple to use and not overly expensive.
> 
> I saw the PC dovetail/box joint jig at tools-plus.com for $120.00, and found the Incra system as well.
> 
> ...


check this site it is the best and has good quality item's i have the router table ect. http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=boxj--


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Check this out...use your head...save your money. Make one


----------



## JigStik (Jul 9, 2007)

The Oak Park thing might be okay for small stuff since it has to be used on a router table, but is ridiculously priced IMO.


----------



## therecanbeonlyoneric (Apr 18, 2010)

*woodsmith store* sells plans and hardware ($16) to make a pretty nifty adjustable box joint jig--you supply the wood. Just know that you need to cut and drill some metal brackets, and really need a drill press to do it right. Also, I just finished mine, and the jig seems to be designed to work best on a router table, or a tablesaw using an 8" dado blade...i.e. because the stock being cut sits on a material rest that elevates it off the table, and a 6" dado can't be raised high enough--at least on my old Craftsman table saw--to cut wood greater than 7/16" thick. 

There is a YouTube video that demonstrates the jig in action.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone. The oak park jig seems as though it would be easy to build from a piece of phenolic. Wouldn't you agree?

Now, having never cut phenolic, would you use a special blade or could you get by with a plywood/crosscut blade for the small amount of cuts you would make?


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

Why spend the money? 
If you can see the benefit of making it yourself why not go the next step. A sheet of 1/2" MDO, UL or AC plywood will do the job and you'll still have 98% of the sht left over for whatever.

My FJ jig is and does the same job as the pic provided for TS work. 
Making a jig for the TR takes up a bit more material and requires greater skill in woodworking and will still end up costing far less then a store bought.


----------

